# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Σκοπελίτης [Σποράδες, Ρήγας - Rigas, Sporades, Skopelitis]

## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για τον μοναδικό "Σκοπελίτη".
Το απίστευτο πειρατικό του Γιάννη του Σκοπελίτη.
Το πλοίο θρύλος της Αμοργού.
Εδώ στον παροπλισμό του στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού το 1999.
Μετά είχα ακούσει σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή ότι πήγε στην Αγγλία για να γίνει πλωτό εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση. Μπορεί, βέβαια, αυτό να είναι ανακριβές.
Φανταστείτε τώρα ότι μπήκαμε στον "Ερμή" ("Bari Express") στην Αιγιάλη, φτάσαμε στα Κατάπολα και το πλοίο θα αναχωρούσε για Πειραιά μετά από 2 ώρες. Βγήκα στις 6 το πρωΐ από το πλοίο και συνάντησα τον "Σκοπελίτη".
¶λλες εποχές, άλλες εικόνες. Αυτό, όμως, που δεν άλλαξε είναι το κλίμα και η ατμόσφαιρα που υπάρχει και στον νεότερο "Σκοπελίτη". 
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους εξαιρετικά. 

Ο Σκοπελίτης στην Αμοργό.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Βρήκα και εγώ παλιά εισιτήρια.
Μεταξύ αυτών και του "Σκοπελίτης".
Το εισιτήριο, λοιπόν, του "Σκποπελίτη" για ένα καταπληκτικό δρομολόγιο, με χονδρή θάλασσα, από την Αιγιάλη για τα Κατάπολα το καλοκαίρι του 1988. Η Αμοργός και η Κάρπαθος είναι δύο από τα νησιά του Αιγαίου με διπλά λιμάνια, στα οποία μπορείς να πας ακόμα και 
σήμερα με καράβι. 

Σκοπελίτης.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Τί μου θύμισες Αντώνη... Πλοίο που άφησε μεγάλη ιστορία στη Νάξο μα πιο πολύ στην Αμοργό και στις μικρές Κυκλάδες και που σημαίνει ακόμα πολλά για τους κατοίκους των μικρών αυτών νησιών.

Θυμάμαι ένα περιστατικό με αυτό το συμπαθέστατο καραβάκι στο λιμάνι της Νάξου. Θά ήταν μια βραδυά Αυγούστου κατά τίς 9, καλοκαίρι του '89 ή '90 και ήταν δεμένο με την αριστερή μπάντα στο σημείο που άραζε το Νάξος (όχι κεφάλι, αλλά μέσα). Προς διευκόλυνση των φίλων παραπέμπω φωτογραφία του φίλου Naxos στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο όπου φαίνεται το συγκεκριμένο σημείο και φυσικά το ίδιο το Νάξος.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...96&postcount=1

Το Νάξος λοιπόν ερχόταν εκείνο το βράδυ από Θήρα-Ίο κατά τις 9:15 για να φύγει για Πάρο-Πειραιά στίς 9:30. Επειδή ο «Σκόπελος» θα εμπόδιζε το δέσιμο του Νάξος αν παρέμενε εκεί, παίρνει εντολή από το λιμεναρχείο να το μετακινηθεί. Ε, λύνουν τους κάβους του και δύο-τρεις ναύτες και άλλοι τόσοι εθελοντές (ένας εκ των οποίων και ο υποφαινόμενος) σπρώχνουμε στην κυριολεξία τον Σκόπελο και τον πάμε 5-10 μέτρα πιο μέσα ντόκο-ντόκο. Μετά έρχεται το Νάξος και δένει μια χαρά δίπλα του, στο προβλεπόμενο σημείο. Δεν ξέρω αν ο καπετάνιος είχε αναμμένες έστω και ελαφρά τίς μηχανές του Σκόπελου. Αυτό που θυμάμαι, ακριβώς επειδή ήμουν στην πρύμνη κι έσπρωχνα το καΐκι μαζύ με έναν άλλο εθελοντή, ήταν η απουσία κάποιας αναταραχής νερού γύρω από την προπέλα.

Η ιστορία αυτή δεν αποδεικνύει ότι διαθέταμε ιδιαίτερη μυϊκή δύναμη... ! Είναι απλά μία μάλλον ασυνήθιστη αλλά όμορφη εμπειρία από αυτές που μένουν για πάντα στην καρδιά ενός 14-15 χρονου καραβολάτρη. Θα την θυμάμαι και για το αγαπημένο μου Νάξος και για τον τιμημένο (ή καλλίτερα ένδοξο μιας και η λέξη «τιμημένο» αποκτάει άλλη σημασία μετά το Euro 2004 της Πορτογαλίας) Σκοπελίτη που παρά το μικρό του μέγεθος ήταν ένας ακούραστος εργάτης που όργωσε τις μικρές Κυκλάδες. Μου μένει τώρα η αποθυμιά που δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ μαζύ του. Πού να βρίσκεσαι τώρα Σκοπελίτη;

----------


## Haddock

Καλημέρα Νάξος. Ο Σκοπελίτης το 1995 στη Νάξο και στην Ηρακλειά.

Skopelitis_sti_Naxo.jpg

skopelitis_stin_irakleia.jpg

1. Copyright-Πηγή

2. Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Πού να βρίσκεσαι τώρα Σκοπελίτη;


Πρίν λίγα χρόνια είχα ακούσει οτι παρέμενε δεμένος στην Αμοργό.

----------


## adam

κ να σας πω πόσα τάματα έχει κάνει κόσμος που έχει μπει στο σκοπελίτη μετά από ταξίδι με  6 μποφόρ

----------


## Apostolos

Για όποιον θέλει υπάρχει βίντεο με άφιξη-ρεμέτζο του Σκοπελίτη στο Πίσω Λειβάδι της Παρου

----------


## Haddock

Απόστολε, το βίντεο είναι ψηφιοποιημένο; Αν έχει ψηφιοποιηθεί, για μας που είμαστε ξενιτεμένοι, είναι εύκολο να ανεβαστεί στο Youtube ή σε δικτυακό χώρο της αρεσκείας σου;

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως έχω πεί εδώ, έχω αρκετές 3ωρες κασσέτες για ψηφιοποίηση αλλα χώρις ελεύθερο χρόνο να τις κάνω...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο "Σκοπελίτης" ήταν, είναι και θα παραμείνει για πάντα ένας θρύλος.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον σημερινό του διάδοχο.
Για τον "Σκοπελίτη" είχα ακούσει σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή ότι έχει γίνει πλωτό εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω καταφέρει να το επιβεβαιώσω.

----------


## adam

Καλά που είναι καπετάνιος ο Γιάννης φοστιερης αλλά για μένα προσωπικά ρισκάρουν ????

----------


## Haddock

Εικόνες από τον παλιό καλό Σκοπελίτη, όταν το δρομολόγιο του αποτελούσε σύνδεση για τη ζωή και το εμπόριο των Μικρών Κυκλάδων. Σημείο αναφοράς για τους Αμοργιανούς, το πρακτορείο του θρυλικού Νικόλα του Πρέκα. Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν, το πρακτορείο του Πρέκα είναι από τα ποιο ιστορικά σημεία αναφοράς στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού. *Παραδοσιακό "καφενείο-ναυτικό πρακτορείο" με όλη της σημασία της λέξης, από αυτά που δεν υπάρχουν πια στις υπόλοιπες Κυκλάδες.*

Στις παρακάτω εικόνες, η ματιά του φωτογράφου μας φέρνει μερικά χρόνια πίσω με το θρυλικό βαποράκι που έγραψε τη δικιά του ιστορία. Καλοκαίρι 1998.


Φόρτωση ξυλείας στην πλώρη και ενός αυτοκινήτου στο μεγάλο γκαράζ...
sk_01.jpg sk_02.jpg


Το πρακτορείο του Πρέκα και διανυκτέρευση του Σκοπελίτη στα Κατάπολα.
sk_03.jpg sk_04.jpg


*Για περισσότερες φωτογραφίες* *του θρυλικού καφενείου-ναυτικού πρακτορείου*

----------


## Νάξος

Μου 'φτιαξες τη μέρα Νικόλα με τα λαβράκια που έπιασες στο δίκτυο. Όσο για το καφενείο-πρακτορείο του Πρέκα τέτοια μαγαζιά είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Ιδανικά μέρη για να πιεις ένα καφεδάκι ή ουζάκι και να ακούσεις ιστορίες γύρω από τα καράβια. Περιβάλλοντα πάνω από όλα αληθινά όπου ο μεζές έχει γεύση και η όλη φάση νόημα. Μέρη ελάχιστα, που ζουν ακόμα και που γλίτωσαν από τη μπότα της τιμημένης της παγκοσμιοποίησης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Carte postale με ωραίο θέμα.
Διαβάζοντας στην πλώρη του "Σκοπελίτη".
Ανυπόστατες φήμες αναφέρουν ότι στην φωτογράφηση εμπλέκεται κατά κάποιο τρόπο γνωστό μέλος του forum και μάλιστα εκ Πάρου ορμώμενου ....

Στον Σκοπελίτη.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Εφόσον δεν είμαι ο μόνος Παριανός στο φόρουμ, βεβαίως βεβαίως, τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται... :mrgreen: 

Και τι δεν θα έδινα να εμπλεκόμουν στο ταξίδι της φωτογραφίας :-) Αυτά είναι ταξίδια για περιπλανώμενες ψυχές. Ένα σακίδιο, βιβλίο, φωτογραφική μηχανή, και αρκετή δίψα για να γνωρίσουμε κάθε πτυχή της ζωής γύρω μας. Ονειρικές στιγμές, πάνω σε ένα σκαρί γεμάτο μνήμες, όνειρα, και ελπίδες...

----------


## Django

Δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω με το θρυλικό αυτό καραβάκι. 
Το συναντησα μια φορα, σε μονοήμερη εκδρομή στη Νάξο,
με το "Σύρος Εξπρές" είχαμε πάει και αρκετοί από εμάς είχαν
βασανιστεί λόγω καιρού. Πισω από την φωτογραφία έχω 
σημειώσει "Σκοπελίτης - Ναξος 12.05.98"

ΥΓ: Προσέξτε την σημαία που κυματίζει στον ιστό πάνω από τη γέφυρα. 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/dionysakis/Car%20Ferries/Scopelitisi.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φοβερός ο Κάπτεν! Ποιος είναι, ο Ζαζάνης;

Μπράβο ρε Django, το μάτι σου γαρίδα στα σωστά σημεία. Το σωστό βαποράκι με την σωστή σημαία. Νηολόγιο Καραϊσκάκη.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Φαίνεται ότι επιβεβαιώνεται η φήμη ότι ο παλιός "Scopelitis" μας  έχει γίνει πλωτό εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση.  Πήρα πληροφορία από έγκυρη πηγή. 
Έκανα μια προσπάθεια μέσω Internet να βρω φωτογραφία, αλλά ...βαρειά η καλογερική!  Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες πλοιάρια στον Τάμεση, άπειροι δικτυακοί τόποι και ...άλλες τόσες φωτογραφίες!
Και εαν ακόμα υποθέσουμε ότι έχει φωτογραφηθεί εκεί, θέλει πολύωρη υπομονή και ψάξιμο.  Όσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!! :Smile:

----------


## Haddock

Η οπτική σάρωση, με τον ανιχνευτή πλοίων του χρυσοθήρα paroskayak, δεν απέφερε αποτελέσματα... Εντοπίστηκαν αρκετά παλιά σκαριά αλλά ο Σκοπελίτης αγνοείται. Είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι στον Τάμεση και όχι σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή της Αγγλίας; Γνωρίζουμε πότε περίπου πουλήθηκε στους Άγγλους;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα νέα που μας έφερες είναι πολύ ευχάριστα, φίλε Καπεταν-Ανδρέα.
Την είδηση αυτή την είχα ακούσει σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή, κάπου στα 2001-2002.
Ο παρουσιαστής της εκπομπής ήταν ένας από τους πολλούς φίλους του θρυλικού βαποριού.
Η είδηση τότε ανέφερε ότι είχε γίνει_ "πλωτό εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση".
_
Φίλε χρυσοθήρα, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα τον βρεις τελικά τον θησαυρό.
Όπως είμαι βέβαιος, ότι θα συναντηθούμε όλοι μαζί κάπου στον Τάμεση.

Έως τώρα, έχουμε συναντηθεί για ένα (;;; :Wink:  ποτό στο μπαρ της πρύμνης του *"Charm M".*
Θα ξανασυναντηθούμε για φαγητό στον Τάμεση.
Και, βέβαια, στο τέλος θα βρεθούμε στη μακρινή Κίνα για το θρυλικό βαπόρι.

Στην Κίνα μας περιμένει ο *Corto Maltese* για να κανονίσουμε τι θα γίνει με το *"Νάξος".*
O Corto δεν αστειεύεται.
Εφόσον μπορεί να ταξιδέψει, θα το φέρει πίσω στο Αιγαίο.
Με πλοίαρχο τον ίδιο, ύπαρχο τον paroskayak, μηχανικό τον Νάξος και όλους εμάς πλήρωμα.
Μετά θα δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τον θρυλικό *"Σκοπελίτη".*

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Η οπτική σάρωση, με τον ανιχνευτή πλοίων του χρυσοθήρα paroskayak, δεν απέφερε αποτελέσματα... Εντοπίστηκαν αρκετά παλιά σκαριά αλλά ο Σκοπελίτης αγνοείται. Είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι στον Τάμεση και όχι σε κάποια άλλη περιοχή της Αγγλίας; Γνωρίζουμε πότε περίπου πουλήθηκε στους ¶γγλους;


 
Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω λεπτομέρειες. Επί του παρόντος, μη θεωρείς τίποτα απόλυτα σίγουρο.

----------


## Netwolf

Hi. I wonder if anybody knows whatever happend to the old F/B Scopelitis? I heard a roumor that the boat is in London, but I have not got it confirmed. Does anybody know if this is true?  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

This question haunts us for some time... there is indeed a report mentioning a sale to become a restaurant in Thames. However it is not confirmed and we are still looking to verify this.

----------


## Netwolf

> This question haunts us for some time... there is indeed a report mentioning a sale to become a restaurant in Thames. However it is not confirmed and we are still looking to verify this.


A report? Do you mean there is a written report? Where did you find it? In a newspaper or what. I found this on flickr. It says to be a lifebota of the Scopelitis. It could be true?
http://www.flickr.net/photos/8015422@N07/2971863529/

----------


## Ellinis

Fellow member Roi Baudoin has heard in the radio this claim. It was also heard in a different discussion by another forum member.

----------


## Netwolf

> Fellow member Roi Baudoin has heard in the radio this claim. It was also heard in a different discussion by another forum member.


Ok, I also heard that rumor. Unfortanely nobody seems to know if this really happend at all. I presume that this mystery never will be solved  :Sad:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

If I am not mistaken kapetan andreas has some ties with the Skopelitis family (Marianna thread). Can we find out through this channel who bought the ship and where it is now?

----------


## Andronicos

Αυτό το καραβάκι το θυμάμαι σα χθες στη γραμμή Βόλου Σποράδων.Τότε που λέγονταν ακόμα ''Ρήγας''.....γερό σκαρί....αλλά ''κουνούσε''για εκείνες τις θάλασσες των Βορείων Σποράδων.Απ'ότι όμως βλέπω δεν έχει την παραμικρή αλλαγή ή βελτίωση απο τότε....Εμεινε ατόφιο....όπως ήταν τότε....

----------


## Ellinis

Ρήγας λεγόταν ο πρώτος του ιδιοκτήτης, έτσι δεν είναι φίλε Andronicos;

----------


## Andronicos

Βέβαια και ΄φόρτωνε αυτοκίνητα ακόμα και στην πλώρη...με γερανό φυσικά...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Dear TSS Queen Anna Maria, unfortunately, the Scopelitis’ family have only heard of the ship’s whereabouts as a rumour, i.e. like we have. 
Apparently, the vessel’s proprietor in London (of course, if the relative info is correct) is not the one that purchased it from Captain Yiannis. There must have been at least one more buyer back in the transaction chain since 1995-1996. 
Hence, the famous family are definitely not the source we need in order to establish that the vessel is indeed in Thames. We are looking for something else. Occasionally, I browse through many websites, hoping to spot “Scopelitis”  :Confused: . This is not an easy task, as Thames is a very long river, extending far beyond London area into the inland. Literally speaking, there are thousands of boats circulating there. I am sure that the name if the ship will have changed to something more …English, as e.g. “The peacock”, “The sailors’ Inn”, “The drunken Boat” etc. (!), just to use my imagination! 
Fellow Paroskayak, much more connected and organized, has been also trying to locate the vessel…
Φίλε Ανδρόνικε, δεν ξέρω για την προηγούμενη θητεία του, αλλά κατά τα χρόνια που ερχόταν στην Αμοργό, ο «Σκοπελίτης» ουδέποτε φόρτωσε οχήματα στην πλώρη του, τουλάχιστον δεν υπέπεσε ποτέ στην αντίληψή μου κάτι τέτοιο. Αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσον είχε εκεί χώρο να φορτώσει όχημα. Το μόνο μέρος που μπορούσε να βάλει μέχρι δύο κανονικά, άντε τρία πολύ μικρά, αυτοκίνητα ήταν στην πρύμνη του, μέσω δύο πλαϊνών καταπελτών. Και αυτό, όμως, ήταν ταλαιπωρία, καθότι με το που ανέβαινε τη ράμπα, το αυτοκίνητο έπρεπε να κάνει ελιγμό προς τα αριστερά ή δεξιά, διότι αλλιώς εμπόδιζε την είσοδο….  :Cool:

----------


## Andronicos

Καπετάνιε καλή σου μέρα και ''πρίμα'' ο άνεμος.Για το ''Σποράδες'' θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα ότι κάποτε φόρτωσε ένα ''Μινι'' στην πλώρη.Βέβαια αυτό δεν το ξανάκαναν,τουλάχιστο όσο μπορούσα να δω εγώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Scopelitis* photo in Iraklia in 1995
http://www.flickr.com/photos/seghene...n/photostream/

_Scopelitis_ or _Skopelitis_ has developed mythical status abroad... See for example http://www.kolorati.com/cicladi.html



> _La mitica Skopelitis_, traghetto formato mignon, &egrave; stata a lungo lΆunica a garantire lΆancoraggio lungo quella che viene chiamata la “linea arida”, che unisce Naxos alle CICLADI orientali.
> Si sbarcava comunque, con gli zaini inzuppati di umidit&agrave;, stravolti da ore e ore di viaggio. La ricompensa era la straordinaria ospitalit&agrave; di questi isolani, che dopo il lungo periodo invernale di isolamento vedevano nel forestiero un rimedio alla solitudine. Si raggruppavano davanti alla banchina, offrivano camere a quattro soldi e pane e biscotti alla cannella.


Also http://www.greciacasevacanze.it/koufonisia/info.php



> *L'eroico traghetto* *Skopelitis Express* &egrave; il solo collegamento che da oltre mezzo secolo mette in comunicazione *tutte le isole delle Piccole Cicladi* con Naxos e Amorgos. Compatibilmente con le condizioni atmosferiche il traghetto &egrave; estremamente puntuale: in estate il servizio &egrave; giornaliero, durante l'inverno non viaggia la domenica. I posti a sedere si trovano sul ponte di secondo livello e sul ponte superiore, ma trovate anche una cabina con aria condizionata e una caffetteria.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Scopelitis_ at Katapola Amorgou  _

_Skopelitis.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> _Scopelitis_ at Katapola Amorgou 
> 
> Skopelitis.jpg


 
¨Εξοχος ο Nichοlas.  Στη δεξιά γωνία  διακρίνεται   ένα γνωστό ford Cortina  :Surprised: .  Ξέρω κάποιους που θα χαρούν πολύ όταν το δουν μετά από τόσα χρόνια….  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Skopelitis πρωην σποραδες πρωην ρηγας

negative (315).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του υπέροχου σκαριού!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Skopelitis πρωην σποραδες πρωην ρηγας
> 
> negative (315).jpg


Εχεις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες πραγματικα. Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Skopelitis πρωην σποραδες πρωην ρηγας
> 
> negative (315).jpg


 
… το οποίο εικονίζεται να φεύγει από Νάξο. 
Φαντασθείτε ότι όταν το καράβι αυτό ήταν στις κυκλαδίτικες δόξες του (1985-1995), πήγαινε, με αφετηρία πάντα τα Κατάπολα, έως τη Μύκονο και γύρναγε …αυθημερόν! Στη διαδρομή περιλαμβανόταν και το …Πίσω Λιβάδι της Πάρου!
Και πόσοι, όμως, δεν είδαν τον …Χριστό φαντάρο όταν βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων, το μικρό καράβι αντιμετώπιζε τα τεράστια κύματα από επτάρια στο περιβόητο κανάλι , τα οποία γίνονταν χειρότερα στη διαδρομή μέσω Δονούσας (δεν την έκανε κάθε μέρα). Μέσα στον Σκοπελίτη έχει αρρωστήσει κόσμος και κοσμάκης….. ¶τομα όλων των ηλικιών έχουν βιώσει την έννοια της ναυτίας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο…  :Sad:  Eγώ, βέβαια, δεν ζαλίζομαι. Ακόμα, όμως, και για αυτούς που δεν ζαλίζονται, δεν είναι ευχάριστο το θέαμα των άλλων που υποφέρουν… Είναι μια πολύ αρρωστημένη ατμόσφαιρα… :Sad: 
Κακά τα ψέματα. Δεν είναι αυτά σκαριά για τέτοιες αποστάσεις, όταν έχει πάνω από 5 μπωφόρ. Και το Αιγαίο δεν αστειεύεται…. :-| Και να έχεις ανάγκη να φύγεις, άντε να το δεχθείς ως απαραίτητο… Αλλά εάν πάς για αναψυχή και βγαίνεις έτοιμος για φορείο, τότε άστο καλύτερα… :-|. Κάτσε λίγο παραπάνω στην Αμοργό, και κανονίζεις κάτι άλλο με το πλοίο της γραμμής…

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι μεν αλλα!Σωστα αυτα που λες τα εχω ακουσει και εγω.Ομως ο σκοπελιτης ηταν σαφως πιο καλοθαλασσο καραβι απο τα πολλα ρωσικα 43 μετρα που αρμενιζουν στο αιγαιο σαν κρουαζιεροπλοια η οτι αλλο.Εχω ιδια πειρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> … το οποίο εικονίζεται να φεύγει από Νάξο. 
> Φαντασθείτε ότι όταν το καράβι αυτό ήταν στις κυκλαδίτικες δόξες του (1985-1995), πήγαινε, με αφετηρία πάντα τα Κατάπολα, έως τη Μύκονο και γύρναγε …αυθημερόν! Στη διαδρομή περιλαμβανόταν και το …Πίσω Λιβάδι της Πάρου!
> Και πόσοι, όμως, δεν είδαν τον …Χριστό φαντάρο όταν βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι των Καταπόλων, το μικρό καράβι αντιμετώπιζε τα τεράστια κύματα από επτάρια στο περιβόητο κανάλι , τα οποία γίνονταν χειρότερα στη διαδρομή μέσω Δονούσας (δεν την έκανε κάθε μέρα). Μέσα στον Σκοπελίτη έχει αρρωστήσει κόσμος και κοσμάκης….. ¶τομα όλων των ηλικιών έχουν βιώσει την έννοια της ναυτίας σε όλο της το μεγαλείο…  Eγώ, βέβαια, δεν ζαλίζομαι. Ακόμα, όμως, και για αυτούς που δεν ζαλίζονται, δεν είναι ευχάριστο το θέαμα των άλλων που υποφέρουν… Είναι μια πολύ αρρωστημένη ατμόσφαιρα…
> Κακά τα ψέματα. Δεν είναι αυτά σκαριά για τέτοιες αποστάσεις, όταν έχει πάνω από 5 μπωφόρ. Και το Αιγαίο δεν αστειεύεται…. :-| Και να έχεις ανάγκη να φύγεις, άντε να το δεχθείς ως απαραίτητο… Αλλά εάν πάς για αναψυχή και βγαίνεις έτοιμος για φορείο, τότε άστο καλύτερα… :-|. Κάτσε λίγο παραπάνω στην Αμοργό, και κανονίζεις κάτι άλλο με το πλοίο της γραμμής…


Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα.  Τον _Σκοπελιτη_ τον ξερω μονο απο φωτογραφιες. Για καποιο λογο οι ξενοι το αγαπουσαν αυτο το πλοιο πολυ...

Μηπως θυμαται κανεις  πια πλοιαρια εκαναν τη συνδεση της Ναξου και Παρου με τις Μικρες Κυκλαδες στις δεκαετιες 1950 και 1960; Με την Ηρακλεια, Δονουσα, Κουφονησια και Σχινουσα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το γνωστο ναυτιλικο περιοδικο που ολοι αγοραζουν και διαβαζουν ειχε παρει συνεντευξη στον ιδιο τον σκοπελιτη ο οποιος τραβιωταν απο τοτε με διαφορα καικια για τις ταχυδρομικες γραμμες των κυκλαδων!Δεν υπηρχαν πλοια μετα τον πολεμο και τα καικια εκαναν τα παντα.Μου ελεγε μηχανουργος ,αημνηστος πλεον,για τρομερες πατεντες που μετετρεπαν τις 6 κυλινδρες ΜΑΝ απο τα διαφορα γερμανικα ναυαγια σε 6 μονοκυλυνδρες μηχανες για αυτα τα καικια. :Surprised:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το γνωστο ναυτιλικο περιοδικο που ολοι αγοραζουν και διαβαζουν ειχε παρει συνεντευξη στον ιδιο τον σκοπελιτη ο οποιος τραβιωταν απο τοτε με διαφορα καικια για τις ταχυδρομικες γραμμες των κυκλαδων!Δεν υπηρχαν πλοια μετα τον πολεμο και τα καικια εκαναν τα παντα.Μου ελεγε μηχανουργος ,αημνηστος πλεον,για τρομερες πατεντες που μετετρεπαν τις 6 κυλινδρες ΜΑΝ απο τα διαφορα γερμανικα ναυαγια σε 6 μονοκυλυνδρες μηχανες για αυτα τα καικια.


Ευχαριστω και καλως ηλθες στα 1.000+

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ νικολα, αν και το παναυτιλικο ρεκορ post \ χρονου το κατεχεις εσυ με τα τοσα σημαντικα και ιστορικα πραγματα που ανεβαζεις!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστω πολυ νικολα, αν και το παναυτιλικο ρεκορ post \ χρονου το κατεχεις εσυ με τα τοσα σημαντικα και ιστορικα πραγματα που ανεβαζεις!



Το σπουδαιο ειναι οτι ο,τι γραφουμε διαβαζεται... Σε δυο Ελληνικα blogs, ενα για την Πυλο και ενα αλλο γαι την Ανδρο βρηκα φωτογραφιες, δρομολογια και κειμενα απο την αρθρα μας στην nautilia.gr.   Οπως λενε οι Αγγλοι "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το γνωστο ναυτιλικο περιοδικο που ολοι αγοραζουν και διαβαζουν ειχε παρει συνεντευξη στον ιδιο τον σκοπελιτη ο οποιος τραβιωταν απο τοτε με διαφορα καικια για τις ταχυδρομικες γραμμες των κυκλαδων!Δεν υπηρχαν πλοια μετα τον πολεμο και τα καικια εκαναν τα παντα.Μου ελεγε μηχανουργος ,αημνηστος πλεον,για τρομερες πατεντες που μετετρεπαν τις 6 κυλινδρες ΜΑΝ απο τα διαφορα γερμανικα ναυαγια σε 6 μονοκυλυνδρες μηχανες για αυτα τα καικια.


Έτσι είναι.  Τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, η δουλειά γινόταν μόνο με καΐκια.  Δηλ. από Αμοργό και μικρές Κυκλάδες μόνον με αυτά μπορούσες να φύγεις και να φθάσεις Νάξο.  Μετά το 1955  :Confused:  πρέπει να ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα δρομολόγια «κανονικών» (για τα δεδομένα της εποχής)  πλοίων που έκαναν τα δρομολόγια «κρουαζιέρες», δηλ.  έκαναν στάση σχεδόν σε όλα τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων που ανήκαν στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας, και έτσι συνέδεαν  την Αμοργό  και  τις μικρές Κυκλάδες, με τη Νάξο κλπ.  Ένα από τα πρώτα τέτοια πλοία (αν όχι το πρώτο), ήταν και το θρυλικό Μοσχάνθη.  Στο σχετικό thread, ο Ελληνίς (αν θυμάμαι καλά), έχει ανεβάσει γράφημα με το «πλούσιο» δρομολόγιο που έκανε αυτό το πλοίο. Όπως έχω αναφέρει και εκεί, η μητέρα μου λέει ότι ήθελες …36 ώρες από Πειραιά για να φθάσεις Αμοργό!  :Surprised:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έτσι είναι.  Τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, η δουλειά γινόταν μόνο με καΐκια.  Δηλ. από Αμοργό και μικρές Κυκλάδες μόνον με αυτά μπορούσες να φύγεις και να φθάσεις Νάξο.  Μετά το 1955  πρέπει να ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα δρομολόγια «κανονικών» (για τα δεδομένα της εποχής)  πλοίων που έκαναν τα δρομολόγια «κρουαζιέρες», δηλ.  έκαναν στάση σχεδόν σε όλα τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων που ανήκαν στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας, και έτσι συνέδεαν  την Αμοργό  και  τις μικρές Κυκλάδες, με τη Νάξο κλπ.  Ένα από τα πρώτα τέτοια πλοία (αν όχι το πρώτο), ήταν και το θρυλικό Μοσχάνθη.  Στο σχετικό thread, ο Ελληνίς (αν θυμάμαι καλά), έχει ανεβάσει γράφημα με το «πλούσιο» δρομολόγιο που έκανε αυτό το πλοίο. Όπως έχω αναφέρει και εκεί, η μητέρα μου λέει ότι ήθελες …36 ώρες από Πειραιά για να φθάσεις Αμοργό!



Ισως δεν εξηγησα καλα τι με ενδιαφερει. 

Ξερω πολυ καλα ποτε τα μεγαλα επιβατηγα αρχισαν να σταματουν και στις μικρες Κυκλαδες (ηδη απο το 1924).  

Με ενδιαφερουν τωρα τα μικροτερα καραβακια (σαν τον _Σκοπελιτη_) που ενωναν την Ναξο η Παρο η Αμοργο με τις Μικρες Κυκλαδες (καραβακια που δεν πηγαιναν μεχρι τον Πειραια). _Λοιπον, ποια ηταν αυτα τα μικροτερα καραβια στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960_;  Eπι παραδειγματι, η Δωδεκανησος ειχε ειχε το _Fiume_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...94&postcount=4 προ του πολεμου  και μετα την *Δωδεκανησο* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56166 και αργοτερα τον *Πανορμιτη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38459 για τις ενδο−δωδεκανιασιακες συγκοινωνιες.  

Νομιζω οτι ο Ben Bruce απηντησε ηδη οτι την εποχη εκεινη υπηρχαν μονο μεγαλα κα&#239;κια (και αυτο θυμουμαι και εγω). Εχει κανεις αλλος διαφορετικη γνωμη και στοιχεια;

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ισως δεν εξηγησα καλα τι με ενδιαφερει. 
> 
> Ξερω πολυ καλα ποτε τα μεγαλα επιβατηγα αρχισαν να σταματουν και στις μικρες Κυκλαδες (ηδη απο το 1924). 
> 
> Με ενδιαφερουν τωρα τα μικροτερα καραβακια (σαν τον _Σκοπελιτη_) που ενωναν την Ναξο η Παρο η Αμοργο με τις Μικρες Κυκλαδες (καραβακια που δεν πηγαιναν μεχρι τον Πειραια). _Λοιπον, ποια ηταν αυτα τα μικροτερα καραβια στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960_; Eπι παραδειγματι, η Δωδεκανησος ειχε ειχε το _Fiume_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...94&postcount=4 προ του πολεμου και μετα την *Δωδεκανησο* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56166 και αργοτερα τον *Πανορμιτη* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38459 για τις ενδο−δωδεκανιασιακες συγκοινωνιες. 
> 
> Νομιζω οτι ο Ben Bruce απηντησε ηδη οτι την εποχη εκεινη υπηρχαν μονο μεγαλα κα&iuml;κια (και αυτο θυμουμαι και εγω). Εχει κανεις αλλος διαφορετικη γνωμη και στοιχεια;


 
Μα, αυτό λέμε.  Δεν υπήρχαν τέτοια την περίοδο που αναφέρεις, στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.  Και γιατί, άλλωστε να υπήρχαν;  Οι τουρίστες πολύ λίγοι («περιηγητές» τους έλεγαν τότε), και ο αριθμός των μονίμων κατοίκων μη …κερδοφόρος για τέτοια καράβια τύπου Σκοπελίτη.  Επιπλέον, πολύ χρήμα …γιοκ,  που ήταν αναγκαίο για την αγορά τους… :-|

----------


## Romanaki

¶φιξη στην Ηρακλειά



Καλοκαίρι 1993

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπουδαια και πολυ καλη φωτο το τιμιου αυτου εργατη

----------


## gianniskal

Καλησπερα σε ολους 
Με λενε Γιαννη και καταγομαι απο την Αιγιαλη της Αμοργου,γραφω πρωτη φορα με αφορμη της φωτο του Σκοπελιτη..Φωτογραφιες που γεμισαν δακρυα τα ματια μου γιατι σε αυτο το πλοιο δουλευε ο συγχωρεμενος θειος μου Δημητρης Κωβαιος που πεθανε το 1991 στα καταπολα στο δρομο για να παει στο αγροτικο γιατρο της Χωρας...Ακομα θυμαμαι τα παιδικα μου χρονια και τα καλοκαιρια στην Αιγιαλη πως ετρεχα μολις εβλεπα το καραβι για να παω να τον δω..Δεν ξερω αν το διαβασει καποιος αυτο το μυνημα αλλα μεσα απο την καρδια μου θελω να σας πω και παλι ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ*......

----------


## Haddock

Γιάννη, για το καλωσόρισμα, πάρε άλλη μια τζούρα από το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ, το χορευτή του μπουγαζιού της Κέρου (μπουγάζι με πολλή ρεστία) ν' αρμενίζει στην αρχή της καριέρας του. Το θυμάμαι στο Πίσω Λιβάδι αλλά το είχα δει ουκ ολίγες φορές πλαγιοδετημένο στην Παροικιά. 

Η θρυλική φιγούρα των Φώκλαντς.



© Photo by Romanaki

----------


## basilis.m

στη Ναξο ακουγονται καποια σεναρια για αντικατασταση η μετασκευη του τωρινου σκοπελιτη αληθευουν ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## xidianakis

> στη Ναξο ακουγονται καποια σεναρια για αντικατασταση η μετασκευη του τωρινου σκοπελιτη αληθευουν ξερει κανεις κατι?


μηπως φιλαρακο εννοεις το εξπρες σκοπελιτης? θα το βρεις καπου εδω.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25247&page=9

----------


## basilis.m

> μηπως φιλαρακο εννοεις το εξπρες σκοπελιτης? θα το βρεις καπου εδω.
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25247&page=9


ναι αυτο εννοω συγνωμη γραψε λαθος

----------


## Romanaki

> © Photo by C. Wieth&#252;chter


Σίγουρα όχι!
Έβγαλα τη φώτο το καλοκαίρι 1987 στη Σχοινούσσα κ' εμένα δε με λένε  "Wieth&#252;chter"!
Γιατί το γράφεις;

----------


## Haddock

Romanaki, έλαβα ένα ηλεκτρονικό κομπόδεμα φωτογραφιών με αναφορά στον συγκεκριμένο φωτογράφο (δε μνημονεύω με ξένα κόλυβα). Ζητάω συγγνώμη και το διορθώνω πάραυτα!  :Surprised: ops:  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Romanaki

Εντάξι, αλλά δεν καταλαβάινω τι σχέση έχει αυτός ο φωτογράφος με τη φώτο μου...
Να 'σαι καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρέθηκα 10-24/7 στην Αλόννησσο και εκεί που μέναμε είδα την πιό κάτω φωτογραφία , ρώτησα τον ξενοδόχο και μου είπε ότι είναι το ΘΗΡΑ στο Πατητήρι γύρω στο 1960. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας.

IMGP0144a.jpg

----------


## Andronicos

Ωραία είναι η φωτό μόνο που αυτό είναι το ''Σποράδες''και όχι το ''Θηρα''.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ωραία είναι η φωτό μόνο που αυτό είναι το ''Σποράδες''και όχι το ''Θηρα''.


 
Καμιά αντίρρηση.

Έτσι μου το είπε ο ιδιοκτήτης της φωτογραφίας που ζει σχεδόν 65 χρόνια στην Αλόννησο .Ίσως τον πρόδωσαν ή τα μάτια του ή η μνήμη του.

Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.

----------


## Andronicos

Και για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι τότε ονομάζονταν ακόμα ''Ρήγας'',αν προσέξετε στην πλώρη του θα το δείτε γραμμένο αχνά...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρέθηκα 10-24/7 στην Αλόννησσο και εκεί που μέναμε είδα την πιό κάτω φωτογραφία , ρώτησα τον ξενοδόχο και μου είπε ότι είναι το ΘΗΡΑ στο Πατητήρι γύρω στο 1960. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας.
> 
> IMGP0144a.jpg


Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια Αντωνη! Μπραβο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο δεν ειναι του 50 σε καμια περιπτωση γιατι το πλοιο ειναι του 1965,περιπου.Ειναι πριν το 1976 γιατι δεν εχει φτιαχτει το μεγαλο <Λ> που εδεναν τα μεγαλυτερα πλοια.Η μεγαλη βαρκα που ειναι στο πλαι του ειναι η αγγελα και εκανε τοπικα δρομολογια προς τις παραλιες και ψαροχωρια της αλονησου καθοτι τοτε δεν ειχε καθολου δρομους το νησι,

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Andronicos, μήπως εσύ θυμάσαι τι ήταν το σινιάλο στο φουγάρο του πλοίου ως Ρήγας;

----------


## Andronicos

Τώρα μάλλον μπήκαμε στα δύσκολα....ωστόσο το ''Ρ''πιθανόν να ήταν τότε το σινιάλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ νομίζω οτι είχε ένα γράμμα μέσα σε ένα ρόμβο; και τη γραμμή που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία του τοξότη. Κάποια ιδέα για το χρώμα της γραμμής;

----------


## Andronicos

Η πορτοκαλί ή μαύρο....

----------


## Andronicos

Απορώ πώς στη φωτό του Τοξότη και βέβαια στα πρώτα χρόνια του ''Ρήγα'' είχαν περισσότερα πλαϊνά παράθυρα και αργότερα τα έκλεισαν.... :Confused: .Δεν υπήρχε τότε μπουκαπόρτα κι όταν την έφτιαξαν τη βάλανε πίσω δεξιά....Μάλλον δεν τους έκοβε και πολύ τότε....

----------


## τοξοτης

> H φωτο δεν ειναι του 50 σε καμια περιπτωση γιατι το πλοιο ειναι του 1965,περιπου.Ειναι πριν το 1976 γιατι δεν εχει φτιαχτει το μεγαλο <Λ> που εδεναν τα μεγαλυτερα πλοια.Η μεγαλη βαρκα που ειναι στο πλαι του ειναι η αγγελα και εκανε τοπικα δρομολογια προς τις παραλιες και ψαροχωρια της αλονησου καθοτι τοτε δεν ειχε καθολου δρομους το νησι,


Πάντως έγω όπως μου είπαν έγραψα γύρω στο 60.

----------


## Andronicos

Σωστά καπετάνιε....Αυτό το καραβάκι ήταν για συνθήκες Παγασητικού χωρίς να διανοείται να βγεί στα μπουγάζια του Αιγαίου.Αλλά είπαμε....τότε ή δεν τους ενέκριναν τα ανάλογα κονδύλια ή απλά ήθελαν να βγάλουν απ τη μύγα ξύγκι....

----------


## Apostolos

Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!

Ο Σκοπελίτης στο Πίσω Λιβάδι!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!
> 
> Ο Σκοπελίτης στο Πίσω Λιβάδι!!!!



Ωραιοτατο βιντεο φιλε Αποστολε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο βιντεακι!!! Απο το πλοιο θρυλο των μικρων Κυκλαδων, ηταν ενας ακουραστος Εργατης με μεγαλη κοινωνικη προσφορα.
Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Apostolos!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eχαριστουμε φιλε apostolos για το μοναδικο βιντεο.ην πιο ωραια ανατολη την ειχα δει στο πισω λιβαδι πριν ακριβως 10 χρονια απο το ναξος σταρ

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ* 

Ενα όνομα μια *ολόκληρη ιστορία !!!!!!!*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρια πλανα απο το παλιο *Σκοπελιτης* κρυμμενα μεσα σε ενα βιντεο για το *Εξπρες Σκοπελιτης* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYCkK...eature=related

Skopel1.jpg

Skopel2.jpg

Skopel3.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Καρναβάλι στα Κατάπολα, αρκετά χρόνια πριν...με το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ πλευρισμένο εκεί που τώρα πρυμνοδετεί ο διάδοχός του, το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τον Ναυτικό Όμιλο Αμοργού.

ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ.jpg

----------


## Netwolf

> Καρναβάλι στα Κατάπολα, αρκετά χρόνια πριν...με το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ πλευρισμένο εκεί που τώρα πρυμνοδετεί ο διάδοχός του, το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τον Ναυτικό Όμιλο Αμοργού.
> 
> ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ.jpg


Thanks for a betuiful picture! I presume this is  1997/98?? The man on the roof. Is it the italian guy, Fernando? I think i recognize the hat!

----------


## Maiandros

> Thanks for a betuiful picture! I presume this is  1997/98?? The man on the roof. Is it the italian guy, Fernando? I think i recognize the hat!



He looks like him but I think this person is one of the members of the " Nautical club of Amorgos" and who knows...it might be a girl!

----------


## Maiandros

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες (Σεπτέμβριος του 1975) αφορούν το καΐκι του καπτά Μήτσου του Σκοπελίτη, τον ΒΑΛΣΑΜΙΤΗ, με το οποίο τα χρόνια εκείνα εκτελούσε ανάλογα δρομολόγια όπως και σήμερα. Μη ξέροντας σε ποιο θέμα να τις ανεβάσω, επέλεξα αυτό και οι διαχειριστές ας πράξουν την οποιαδήποτε πρέπουσα αλλαγή. Στην πρώτη φωτο. ήμαστε λίγο πριν τον απόπλου από το Κουφονήσι με τον καπτά Μήτσο να χαιρετά στον φακό και στην δεύτερη φωτο. ανοιχτά πια του Κουφονησίου ακολουθώντας ρότα για Δονούσα, Αιγιάλη, Κατάπολα. Η μαγεία στο ταξίδι θυμάμαι ήταν το σούρουπο καθώς πλέαμε ανάμεσα στην Νικουριά και την Αμοργό...

ΒΑΛΣΑΜΙΤΗΣ.jpg ΒΑΛΣΑΜΙΤΗΣ..jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία _πολύ όμορφη φωτό_ του πλοίου ως _ΡΗΓΑΣ_, σε άγνωστη τοποθεσία και χρονολογία (τουλάχιστον για μένα).

Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μία _πολύ όμορφη φωτό_ του πλοίου ως _ΡΗΓΑΣ_, σε άγνωστη τοποθεσία και χρονολογία (τουλάχιστον για μένα).
> 
> Πηγή


Πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτο ειχε ανεβει παλιοτερα εδω η σε αλλο θεμα,μαλλον ιστορικες φωτο......., οποτε μαλλον ειναι αντιδανειο απο το blog που ως γνωστον δεν εχουν αναστολες στο να ΜΗΝ βαλουν την πηγη

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ μέσα από το www.Kykladen-treff.de

26771.l.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Bλέποντας την καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λέγανε "αγωνιστή"... φίλε maiandros, η άγκυρα έτυχε να είναι μινιαρισμένη ή ήταν συνήθως βαμμένη κόκκινη;

----------


## Maiandros

> Bλέποντας την καταλαβαίνω γιατί το λέγανε "αγωνιστή"... φίλε maiandros, η άγκυρα έτυχε να είναι μινιαρισμένη ή ήταν συνήθως βαμμένη κόκκινη;


Δυστυχώς φίλε Ellinis στο ερώτημά σου δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω με σιγουριά...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν πρεπει να πολυφουνταριζε τις αγκυρες ,γιατι απο οτι θυμαμαι και απο οτι βλεπω, λαστιχα στο πλαι και ο φαρδυς πλαινος καταπελτης, μαλλον πλαγιοδετουσε,αν κρινουμε και απο παλια ποστ που το βλεπουμε πρυμα να μην εχει καποιο σπουδαιο καταπελτη

----------


## Maiandros

> Δεν πρεπει να πολυφουνταριζε τις αγκυρες ,γιατι απο οτι θυμαμαι και απο οτι βλεπω, λαστιχα στο πλαι και ο φαρδυς πλαινος καταπελτης, μαλλον πλαγιοδετουσε,αν κρινουμε και απο παλια ποστ που το βλεπουμε πρυμα να μην εχει καποιο σπουδαιο καταπελτη


Πάντα πλαγιοδετούσε γιατί καταπέλτη είχε μόνο στην αριστερή μπάντα απ'όπου γινόταν η επιβίβαση, τα εμπορεύματα και κανένα αμάξι ή μηχανάκι...

----------


## Eng

ΡΗΓΑΣ ηταν το ονομα πριν γινει ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι ΡΗΓΑΣ ηταν το παλιο του ονομα eng εχει και φωτο σε παλια ποστ

----------


## Andronicos

> Μία _πολύ όμορφη φωτό_ του πλοίου ως _ΡΗΓΑΣ_, σε άγνωστη τοποθεσία και χρονολογία (τουλάχιστον για μένα).
> 
> Πηγή


Είναι στη παραλία του Βόλου  :Cocksure:

----------


## Eng

Υπεροχη φωτο απο τον παλιο Βολο!

----------


## Takerman

Ένα αφιέρωμα στον Καπετάν Δημήτρη....

http://www.mixanitouxronou.gr/skopel...grammi-vinteo/

----------


## Απόστολος Αντωνόπουλος

Ρηγας 2.jpgΡήγας 1.jpg
Πράγματι το σκάφος αρχικά ονομαζόταν Ρηγας- από τον πολυούχο Αγιο της Σκοπέλου Αγ. Ρηγίνο. Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Αρεστού Θεσσαλονίκης, το 1966 από το ναυπηγείο Αφων Χωματά. Ενας απ τους ιδιοκτήτες τότε ήταν κι ο συγχωρεμένος ο πατέρας μου Ευάγγελος Αντωνόπουλος από την Σκόπελο. Υπάρχουν επιπλέον πληροφορίες για το που βρίσκεται σήμερα?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ρηγας 2.jpgΡήγας 1.jpg
> Πράγματι το σκάφος αρχικά ονομαζόταν Ρηγας- από τον πολυούχο Αγιο της Σκοπέλου Αγ. Ρηγίνο. Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Αρεστού Θεσσαλονίκης, το 1966 από το ναυπηγείο Αφων Χωματά. Ενας απ τους ιδιοκτήτες τότε ήταν κι ο συγχωρεμένος ο πατέρας μου Ευάγγελος Αντωνόπουλος από την Σκόπελο. Υπάρχουν επιπλέον πληροφορίες για το που βρίσκεται σήμερα?


Απιθανες φωτογραφιες. Ευχαριστουμε.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες φωτογραφιες μεγαλης ιστορικης αξιας και σας ευχαριστουμε κ. Αποστολε Αντωνοπουλε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο λιμάνι της Σκοπέλου ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ_ μαζί με το _ΑΙΓΕΥΣ_, σε άγνωστη χρονολογία (κάπου ανάμεσα σε 1975 - 1985).

Image 01.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Peter_

Από το πολύτιμο αρχείο του e_mmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη)_, να αναφέρουμε ότι : Απέκτησε αριθμό νηολογίου _Βόλου 47_ το _1965_ ως υπό ναυπήγηση με το όνομα _ΡΗΓΑΣ_. Το _1969_ άλλαξε σε _Βόλου 22_, που διατήρησε για όλη την υπόλοιπη "σταδιοδρομία" του στην χώρα μας. Το _1972_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ_, και το _1985_ σε _ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ_. Διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _1999_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του πλοιου *ΡΗΓΑΣ* τον Ιουλιο 1970.

19700700 Πλοια Βορ. Σποραδες.jpg

----------


## Απόστολος Αντωνόπουλος

> Στο λιμάνι της Σκοπέλου ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ_ μαζί με το _ΑΙΓΕΥΣ_, σε άγνωστη χρονολογία (κάπου ανάμεσα σε 1975 - 1985).
> 
> Image 01.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr - Peter_
> 
> Από το πολύτιμο αρχείο του e_mmpapad (Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη)_, να αναφέρουμε ότι : Απέκτησε αριθμό νηολογίου _Βόλου 47_ το _1965_ ως υπό ναυπήγηση με το όνομα _ΡΗΓΑΣ_. Το _1969_ άλλαξε σε _Βόλου 22_, που διατήρησε για όλη την υπόλοιπη "σταδιοδρομία" του στην χώρα μας. Το _1972_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ_, και το _1985_ σε _ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ_. Διεγράφη από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _1999_.


Ανάμεσα από τα δύο σκάφη και πίσω από την προβλήτα, πρέπει να είναι το "Αττική", το οποίο βυθίστηκε ανάμεσα Σκιάθου-Τσουγκριά με 4νεκρούς και 4 διασωθέντες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο θρυλικός Σκοπελίτης στην ταπεινή Ηρακλειά.

ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ Ηρακλειά.jpg ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ Ηρακλειά..jpg

Φωτογραφικό αρχείο: Γιώργος Κωβαίος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες.

Τελικά, το μεγάλο μυστήριο που επικαλύπτει την ιστορία αυτού του πλοίου, δεν λύθηκε ποτέ. Το τι δηλαδή απέγινε μετά το τέλος της καριέρας του στην χώρα μας. Είχε γραφτεί παλαιότερα ότι ίσως είχε πουληθεί στην Αγγλία για πλωτό εστιατόριο, αλλά ποτέ δεν αποδείχθηκε σίγουρα και προσωπικά το έβρισκα και κάπως απίθανο. Ποιός ξέρει αν μπορέσουμε ποτέ να μάθουμε.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Όμορφες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Τελικά, το μεγάλο μυστήριο που επικαλύπτει την ιστορία αυτού του πλοίου, δεν λύθηκε ποτέ. Το τι δηλαδή απέγινε μετά το τέλος της καριέρας του στην χώρα μας. Είχε γραφτεί παλαιότερα ότι ίσως είχε πουληθεί στην Αγγλία για πλωτό εστιατόριο, αλλά ποτέ δεν αποδείχθηκε σίγουρα και προσωπικά το έβρισκα και κάπως απίθανο. Ποιός ξέρει αν μπορέσουμε ποτέ να μάθουμε.



Καλημέρα, εξακολουθεί να είναι το επικρατέστερο σενάριο, καθότι και η ίδια η οικογένεια Σκοπελίτη έχει την ίδια πληροφόρηση... :Rolleyes New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Dream Star Glaros για την απάντηση. Ωστόσο, μου ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο το "η οικογένεια Σκοπελίτη έχει την ίδια πληροφόρηση". Είναι δυνατόν να μην  γνωρίζουν με βεβαιότητα το τι απέγινε το καραβάκι, σε ποιούς το πουλήσανε, ή έστω, αν πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον μεσάζοντα, το για που αυτός το προόριζε ??? Εκ πείρας θα πω ότι αν πράγματι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ σπάνιο.

Ακόμα, αν πράγματι πουλήθηκε στην Αγγλία για πλωτό εστιατόριο (και μάλιστα στον Τάμεση όπως είχα διαβάσει κάπου), τόσα χρόνια τώρα όλο και κάπου δεν θα είχαμε δει έστω μία φωτογραφία του ??? Τα πλοία (κάθε είδους) στην Αγγλία είναι πολυφωτογραφημένα (δες στο shipspotting), δεν είναι για παράδειγμα Σιγκαπούρη ή Κίνα όπου μπορεί να πουληθεί κάποιο πλοίο και να μην το ξαναδούμε ποτέ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και το ξαναθυμηθήκαμε το καραβάκι τις τελευταίες ημέρες, να το δούμε και σε μία φωτό από εργασίες συντήρησης που είχε κάνει στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90 στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα. Προέρχεται βέβαια από το αρχείο του καλού μου φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή.

1990s.jpg
_Πέραμα - 1990s_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Dream Star Glaros για την απάντηση. Ωστόσο, μου ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο το "η οικογένεια Σκοπελίτη έχει την ίδια πληροφόρηση". Είναι δυνατόν να μην  γνωρίζουν με βεβαιότητα το τι απέγινε το καραβάκι, σε ποιούς το πουλήσανε, ή έστω, αν πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον μεσάζοντα, το για που αυτός το προόριζε ??? Εκ πείρας θα πω ότι αν πράγματι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ σπάνιο.
> 
> Ακόμα, αν πράγματι πουλήθηκε στην Αγγλία για πλωτό εστιατόριο (και μάλιστα στον Τάμεση όπως είχα διαβάσει κάπου), τόσα χρόνια τώρα όλο και κάπου δεν θα είχαμε δει έστω μία φωτογραφία του ??? Τα πλοία (κάθε είδους) στην Αγγλία είναι πολυφωτογραφημένα (δες στο shipspotting), δεν είναι για παράδειγμα Σιγκαπούρη ή Κίνα όπου μπορεί να πουληθεί κάποιο πλοίο και να μην το ξαναδούμε ποτέ.


Το θέμα έχει απασχολήσει και προ δεκαετίας.  Τότε, μάλιστα, παλαιό μέλος στο forum που δεν δραστηριοποιείται πλέον είχε εκτενώς ερευνήσει με τις διαθέσιμες διαδικτυακές επιλογές αναζήτησης την υπό ερωτηματικό περιοχή, κάτι που απεδείχθη επική σπαζοκεφαλιά.  Ο Τάμεσης, πλεύσιμος κατά το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος του, έχει μήκος 346 χιλιόμετρα με πολλούς παραποτάμους, πολλοί από τους οποίους έχουν και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους παραποτάμους.  Η διαδεδομένη πληροφορία _«έγινε πλωτό εστιατόριο στο Λονδίνο»_ δεν δίνει σημαντική βοήθεια, μπορεί δε, αντίθετα, να δημιουργεί και επιπλέον σύγχυση.  _«Λονδίνο»,_ όταν γίνεται κάποια συζήτηση στο άλλο άκρο της Ευρώπης μεταξύ μη Βρετανών, μπορεί ευκολότατα να εννοείται η ευρύτερη περιοχή με τα προάστια, ακόμα και τις γειτονικές περιοχές.  Αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά ότι φίλος μου εργάζεται στο Greenwich που είναι και αυτό πάνω στο Τάμεση, και ευρίσκεται αρκετά έξω από το κέντρο του Λονδίνου_. _ Κι’ όμως, στο βιογραφικό του αναφέρει ότι εργάζεται στο Λονδίνο....
Ως προς την οικογένεια, είναι αναμενόμενο να γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο, εφόσον όμως πούλησε το πλοίο απευθέιας σε αυτόν που το διαμόρφωσε σε εστιατόριο.  Εαν έχουν μεσολαβήσει άλλοι αγοραστές/μεταπωλητές, τότε χάνεται εν μέρει η δυνατότητα του Σκοπελίτη να «παρακολουθήσει» την τύχη του πλοίου.
Ολα αυτά, βέβαια, δεν μπόρεσα να τα διευκρινίσω σε συζήτηση που είχε γίνει παρεμπιπτόντως, δηλαδή  εν μέσω άλλης κουβέντας...  :Suspicion:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Dream Star Glaros σαφώς και έχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά την μεγάλη έκταση του "Λονδίνου" και του Τάμεση με τους παραποτάμους, και άρα στο ότι εύκολα μπορεί να χαθούν εκεί τα ίχνη κάποιου πλοιαρίου. Όπως επίσης έχεις δίκιο, στο ότι αν μετά την πώληση ενός πλοίου ακολουθήσουν άλλοι αγοραστές/μεταπωλητές είναι λογικό ο πρώτος πωλητής από κάποιο σημείο και μετά να χάσει τα ίχνη του.

Ωστόσο, δεν είναι λογικό (εννοείται πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη), ένας πωλητής να έχει απλά και μόνο "πληροφόρηση" για το που πουλήθηκε αρχικά το πλοίο του. Γνωρίζει επακριβώς σε ποιόν το πούλησε (με χαρτιά και με συμβόλαια !!!) άρα και για που προορίζεται, αλλά και στην περίπτωση να το πούλησε σε κάποιον που το ήθελε μόνο και μόνο για να το μεταπωλήσει μελλοντικά (χωρίς ήδη να γνωρίζει κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται, πράγμα εντελώς απίθανο και πολύ περισσότερο για ένα τριαντάχρονο+ σκαρί), πάλι θα αρκούσε ένα απλό τηλέφωνο ώστε να μάθει που τελικά κατέληξε.

Γι αυτό λοιπόν και έγραψα _[μου ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο το_ _"η οικογένεια Σκοπελίτη έχει την ίδια πληροφόρηση]_. Πληροφόρηση έχουμε εμείς, ο πωλητής (οποιοσδήποτε) σαφώς έχει πάντα κάτι περισσότερο από απλή πληροφόρηση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο ως _ΡΗΓΑΣ_ στην Αλόννησο. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται και ένα πλοιάριο τύπου Fairmile, πιθανόν το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ των Σποράδων. Καρτ ποστάλ από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, αγοραμένη από το Μοναστηράκι.

02.jpg__02_Zoom.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Ξεκούραση και περιποίηση στη στεριά για το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ, σε μια φωτογραφία από το facebook.

16804232_1862064017402320_3336475484827245043_o.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ μέσα από το mixanitouxronou.gr που βλέπωντάς την μας _ταξιδεύει_  μαζί του.

Scopelitis-leaving-Naxos-13.-Sept-1993-B.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γνωριζει καποιος τις διαστασεις του πλοιου ? (Μηκος Πλατος Βυθισμα)

----------

